# Stella and Chewy's Raw?



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

Is anyone using Stella and Chewy's raw frozen food?
http://www.stellaandchewys.com/

It seems to be the most common raw frozen food in my area and the stores all say it's very good.

How does it compare to NV?

Louise


----------



## gwenni'smommy (Dec 27, 2008)

Louise,
Gwenni loves the Stella and Chewy's frozen food! Now, I use the freeze dried patties.For each meal I put one patty and a handful of regular kibbel. Gwenni adores them and it is easy for travel too.:biggrin1:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*My dogs love both*

I think they are about the same...my dogs love both. I get whatever is on sale of the two when my dogs eat this.

Right now I am trying a dehydrated raw from addiction, which they also like and it costs a little less.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> I think they are about the same...my dogs love both. I get whatever is on sale of the two when my dogs eat this.
> 
> Right now I am trying a dehydrated raw from addiction, which they also like and it costs a little less.


Keep in mind that usually dehydrated raw is not meant to be fed as a meal replacement as part of a normal daily diet but more of a replacement when travelling. In other words, for short terms.


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

I became concerned because my cream Havanese has bad tear staining. A few pet stores have suggested that I should be sure to use food with NO beets. Stella and Chewys, although seemingly excellent in quality, does have beet pulp. 

I wrote the company and a customer rep wrote back the following "I, too, have heard about tear staining in conjunction with beet pulp. Fortunately, we use so little beet pulp in our diets that you shouldn’t notice any tear staining at all. Once it’s in higher concentrations, you could notice some stains around the eyes, but Stella & Chewy’s is designed to lessen and eliminate tear staining. Stella, for instance (the dog on the left of the picture) is a sandy-cream colored dog. She has no tear staining, and her eye and mouth area is much cleaner than other dogs her color".

So, although they deny that their food could be contributing, they do not deny the possibility of beets contributing to the problem. This is why I've looked at NV, which has no beets. But the actual ingredient list on Stella and Chewys I think is somewhat superior.


----------

